# How Do I remove Driver's side console on 2006 Maxima



## nate_o_patato (Jul 8, 2006)

I own a 2006 maxima which was recently involved in a tornado which resulted in a broken window and debris being hurled throughout the interior. Everything has since been repaired and cleaned, but I noticed that there is dust and debris on the inner surface of the driver's console...(i.e. between the gauges and the round view windows). How do I remove this in order to clean behind there? If anyone has a schematic or knows how, I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## daveauk (Aug 6, 2006)

Facing the steering wheel from the drivers seat proceed as follows:

1. Remove top center cover from above the center instrument.(Black cover over instruments appear to be one peice pull up on the back of the middle peice) This peice will simply pop out without using much force. Relax your not going to break it. This peice is held in with pop clips.

2. With a medium length phillips screw driver remove the three screws beneath the stearing column. Two are located nearest the steering wheel on the left and right side the third is on the right just behind the wiper control.

3. Seperate the top column cover from the bottom and remove.( This is more easily done if the column is telescoped out fully.)

4. Lower the steering wheel and insert screw diver into brass screws located behind the rubber gasket hanging from instrument display. There are only two one on the left one on the right. Simply remove these two screws. BE CAREFULL NOT TO DROP THEM!!!!

5. Back to the top of the console. Loosen screw on top of Spedometer where you removed the first cover.

6 Pulling gently from the bottom of the display move in a back and forth motion to loosen the remaining two cover on the top left and top right.

7. With a small flat scredriver or puddy knife pry each of the silver clips off of the cover starting at the bottom then the top.

8. Whala your cover is off.

The clear portions you can now tell are actually three independant covers held on only by the silver bracket.

Your Welcome

Dave


----------



## nate_o_patato (Jul 8, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Great. Thanks a lot Dave.


----------

